
Andrew Cuomo and the Curious Case of the $81M Elevator - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2019/09/mta-elevators-are-the-perfect-example-of-new-yorks-cost-problems.html
======
nartz
The process should be 100% transparent here. I'm curious why the budgeting,
invoicing, cannot be looked at transparently to discover _what_ is going on
here?

Can the contractors hired not be held accountable to their proposed budgets?
2-5x multiple seems about right as a fudge factor - but 10x?

